# Is it ok to put younger chicks with older ones?



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I bought 4 Americaunas (probably spelled wrong) within the last few days from a local feed store that just got them in. However, I also have 7 Light Brahmas that are now 3 1/2 weeks old. I want them to be together at some point and feel it would be easier when they are younger. Can someone guide me on when is the best time to put them together? Right now the size difference is too great and I know I have to quarantine them, I'm just not sure for how long and also worry about the size difference.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any way to put the new peeps in the same brooder but separate where the older chicks can see them? It is quite an age spread and the little ones can end up being run over by the larger peeps.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Well I'm not sure how to make that work, but I can pickup another wire cage instead of the tub I have the babies in now so they can see each other thru their separate brooders. Then they are together looking at each other but just not together.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Let them see each other and in a couple of weeks you should be able to place them together.I'd let the new batch get bigger though they will always be smaller than the first batch until full grown.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found cages to be much more versatile when it came to brooding chicks. You won't be wasting your money by picking them up.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you for your help. I will have to go out this weekend and grab another cage. I don't know what I would do without this forum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dmkrieg said:


> Thank you for your help. I will have to go out this weekend and grab another cage. I don't know what I would do without this forum.


You'd figure it out, we just try to make it easier and hand out fresh ideas.


----------

